# Need ideas for building a worsher



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

Whatsup y'all. I have this idea to build a washing machine from scratch. Just a project that I could work on in between my other activities: working and sleeping. But I am pretty clueless when it comes to electricity and motors and all that so if anyone has any suggestions for the design, I'm lookin for inspiration! And there doesn't seem to be any info on the web related to building your own electric washer. Keyword being "electric"... Basically though any idears more sophisticated than a Homer bucket and a plunger are welcomed. I was thinking of using an old skillsaw motor, but not sure how it would fare with a heavy load of wet clothes to spin around. Also, what about the agitator mechanism. How would that work? As you can see, I'm still in the brainstorming stage. Thanks in advance yall!


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Just how automated of a machine are you looking for ? 

The odds of you doing any diy machine that would compete with a machine of the 1950's are close to zero. 

If you are doing something more primitive with human intervention between each cycle, your chances would be better, particularly with your limited electrical knowledge.

The better description you can give of your intended results for this project, the better the replies will be.


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

Oso954 said:


> Just how automated of a machine are you looking for ?
> 
> The odds of you doing any diy machine that would compete with a machine of the 1950's are close to zero.
> 
> ...


Point taken. It will definitely be human intervention-heavy: I will manually add the water with a hose and empty it with a drain plug. there won't be any fancy buttons or wash cycles, or even a soap dispenser for that matter. I'm really just wondering what kind of motor would I need to be able to rotate 50lbs of clothes back and forth (agitator), and how can I make the motor switch from back-and-forth to one direction at high RPM


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Go to a thrift store and buy one for $50.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

You are going to burn up an motor pretty quickly . Washing machines use a gearbox or transmission to create option for the agitator


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I need to be able to rotate 50lbs of clothes


That number does not make sense to me. 

A typical washer (top load) used to do about 10 lbs of clothes with about 20 gallons of water per fill. If you are rotating the water and clothes you would be looking at 170 lbs or so. You would also need to factor in stresses caused by switching directions.

Your exact numbers will depend on whatever capacity you design the washer for.


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

Oso954 said:


> That number does not make sense to me.
> 
> A typical washer (top load) used to do about 10 lbs of clothes with about 20 gallons of water per fill. If you are rotating the water and clothes you would be looking at 170 lbs or so. You would also need to factor in stresses caused by switching directions.
> 
> Your exact numbers will depend on whatever capacity you design the washer for.


Sorry, I meant 50lbs when they are soaked with water


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

jimn01 said:


> You are going to burn up an motor pretty quickly . Washing machines use a gearbox or transmission to create option for the agitator


I was thinking of using the motor to run the belts that run the transmission


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just a silly idea.
Find something else to fill your spare time.


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

That's what they said about the Wright bros... Now step aside youngsters, and watch how a real man does laundry!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

JustScrewIt said:


> That's what they said about the Wright bros... Now step aside youngsters, and watch how a real man does laundry!


Reminds me of what I read on a headstone in a local grave yard.

Billy Bob Wilson
1990 - 2014
Hey y'all, watch this.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If I can find the motor that powered this grinder for nearly 60 years I can tell you the HP required to operate the wringer washer in the 1930s that it was salvaged from in the late 50s.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> If I can find the motor that powered this grinder for nearly 60 years I can tell you the HP required to operate the wringer washer in the 1930s that it was salvaged from in the late 50s.


Looks like 1/3 HP @ 1725 rpm 5.8 amps


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

What WOULD work is a slush box....


Built sort of like a rocking cradle, but with a lid, and a low speed motor connected via an eccentric, so it moves back and forth, sloshing the clothes and water.

Use a high speed motor if you want to see something incredible... LOL


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> What WOULD work is a slush box....
> 
> 
> Built sort of like a rocking cradle, but with a lid, and a low speed motor connected via an eccentric, so it moves back and forth, sloshing the clothes and water.
> ...


Like this? My late mother used one.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

That and a hand cranked wringer.


Better than a creek and a rock....LOL


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

ktkelly said:


> That and a hand cranked wringer.
> 
> 
> Better than a creek and a rock....LOL


a creek and a rock would be better than what I've been using honestly... Unfortunately creeks are in short supply here in CA.


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

rjniles said:


> Reminds me of what I read on a headstone in a local grave yard.
> 
> Billy Bob Wilson
> 1990 - 2014
> Hey y'all, watch this.


Was that when you were picking out a plot old timer? :boxing: :laughing: jay kay jay kay


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

JustScrewIt said:


> Was that when you were picking out a plot old timer? :boxing: :laughing: jay kay jay kay


I resemble that. But how do you know?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

What the heck, just use a 55 gallon drum and an oar....


Double, double, toil and trouble.... ;-)


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Just buy a used cement mixer and be done with it.


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

123pugsy said:


> Just buy a used cement mixer and be done with it.


This...

Finally, someone starts makin sense :yes: sheer genius

I knew it was only a matter of time before a reasonable person with a rational mind and a practical suggestion came along...

Take notes fellas. This is how yuh Git. Er. Dunnnnnnnnnnn. 

Y'all.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

123pugsy said:


> Just buy a used cement mixer and be done with it.




That's pretty dang good!


But maybe you could just shower with your clothing on? 

Get out of the shower, hang wet, but clean, clothes on the shower curtain rod, then dry yerself off.

Seriously energy efficient too.



Not that I have ever done this...:laughing:


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

ktkelly said:


> That's pretty dang good!
> 
> 
> But maybe you could just shower with your clothing on?
> ...


I used to shower in my underwear when I was in USAF basic training back in the 60s (seriously dating myself). Texas heat and no AC dried pretty fast.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Just Screw It sounds a lot like Cletus, just sayin'.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

use a 55 gal drum with the top cut out, tipped at about 45 degrees up, supported on rollers, with one roller being a drive wheel, weld in some paddles, turn it very slow, drain plug in the bottom, should be able to wash a couple weeks worth of close per load 

but these things exist now, we call them portable cement mixers :whistling2:


have you considered finding a vintage ringer style washer and refurbishing it


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

Gymschu said:


> Just Screw It sounds a lot like Cletus, just sayin'.


 aw hell maynard! that theirs sum goodest words a person dun ever talked on me for! thank ya kindly. The guvernmint dun raysed yew good theys did


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

> I resemble that. But how do you know?


Know? I'm sorry sir but knowledge is not my specialty. I've heard of it before but not really sure what it is exactly


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

I think the spirit of this thread somehow found its way into the ether and got lost. So in the interest of science I'm gunna go in after it and see if I can't bring it back in one piece. That ether can get pretty thick in some places though so I might be a while. In the meantime, just try not to do anything that might require additional thought of any kind. Ask Gumshoe for a copy of his daily task list if you need examples. I should be back in a few hours or days, depending on the euphoria


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

JustScrewIt said:


> Whatsup y'all. I have this idea to build a washing machine from scratch. Just a project that I could work on in between my other activities: working and sleeping. But I am pretty clueless when it comes to electricity and motors and all that so if anyone has any suggestions for the design, I'm lookin for inspiration! And there doesn't seem to be any info on the web related to building your own electric washer. Keyword being "electric"... Basically though any idears more sophisticated than a Homer bucket and a plunger are welcomed. I was thinking of using an old skillsaw motor, but not sure how it would fare with a heavy load of wet clothes to spin around. Also, what about the agitator mechanism. How would that work? As you can see, I'm still in the brainstorming stage. Thanks in advance yall!


Here ya go. No moving parts. :thumbup: My mom had one and used it alot when I was a wee lad. :yes: Then we upgraded to a wringer washer.:yes:

http://www.oldandinteresting.com/washboards-history.aspx


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

An outboard motor clamped into a 55 gallon drum could do wonders also. 
Keep it under 6 HP.


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Here ya go. No moving parts. :thumbup: My mom had one and used it alot when I was a wee lad. :yes: Then we upgraded to a wringer washer.:yes:
> 
> http://www.oldandinteresting.com/washboards-history.aspx


Where's the *ON* button? I don't see a cord either. Oh wait, it's wireless huh?

I actually remember using one of these briefly when I was a wee lad myself. At some montessori school/labor camp. Good times!

But seriously, where's the ON button...


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

123pugsy said:


> An outboard motor clamped into a 55 gallon drum could do wonders also.
> Keep it under 6 HP.


Well wouldja lookit that! Gat dang! you sir are one useful summvitch! :yes: Yes indeed! Just a vast, barren wasteland of useful knowledge and wisdom; a cavernous sinkhole of brilliant insight and intellect! :notworthy:


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

JustScrewIt said:


> Well wouldja lookit that! Gat dang! you sir are one useful summvitch! :yes: Yes indeed! Just a vast, barren wasteland of useful knowledge and wisdom; a cavernous sinkhole of brilliant insight and intellect! :notworthy:


LOL. And we haven't even touched on used can openers yet.....


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

rjniles said:


> I used to shower in my underwear when I was in USAF basic training back in the 60s (seriously dating myself). Texas heat and no AC dried pretty fast.


This made me chuckle:thumbup:


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

jimn01 said:


> You are going to burn up an motor pretty quickly . Washing machines use a gearbox or transmission to create option for the agitator


 Not all of them. There's were no transmissions in the Fisher Paykel direct drive design used by Whirlpool, Maytag, Kenmore in their Cabrio, Bravos and Oasis models and in that design the motor was run forward/reverse repeatedly for agitation cycle. The new (came out in 2010) Whirlpool VMW models also run the motor forward/reverse for agitation and GE Hydrowave models do the same and they don't have a transmission.


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

thefixer56 said:


> Not all of them. There's were no transmissions in the Fisher Paykel direct drive design used by Whirlpool, Maytag, Kenmore in their Cabrio, Bravos and Oasis models and in that design the motor was run forward/reverse repeatedly for agitation cycle. The new (came out in 2010) Whirlpool VMW models also run the motor forward/reverse for agitation and GE Hydrowave models do the same and they don't have a transmission.


BAM!! You just got served---Emeril Lagasse style! :thumbup1: 

Thanks Fixer56! I will try to find some part diagram or something to see how it's assembled. Any other relevant info you wanna relay to me is greatly appreciated too!

If it wasn't for my curiosity, I'd be the crazy cat man


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

thefixer56 said:


> Not all of them. There's were no transmissions in the Fisher Paykel direct drive design used by Whirlpool, Maytag, Kenmore in their Cabrio, Bravos and Oasis models and in that design the motor was run forward/reverse repeatedly for agitation cycle. The new (came out in 2010) Whirlpool VMW models also run the motor forward/reverse for agitation and GE Hydrowave models do the same and they don't have a transmission.


I'll bet that motor cost more than a decent used washer.


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

Most washer motors are rather expensive compared to the original cost of the machine. Motors for the ubiquitous Maytag dependable care models and Whirlpool direct drive models (both use transmissions) will run around $160. The motor in the newer Whirlpool VMW models run around $220. GE parts prices are typically very high, as a simple 2 speed motor used in their older models (95-06 with transmissions) runs around $300. Their newer Hydrowave models $268. With the Fisher Paykel design, you can buy the motor parts separately as required. A stator might run $165 and rotor $175. There's lots of info online about people using these Fisher & Paykel motors in wind and hydro generator projects. Uniquely designed motors.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

And don't don't about the "Wig wag"! 
Vewy important if you want your clothes to agitate! :thumbsup:


----------

